# News letter.



## Valvebounce (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi Folks, CR Guy. 
Got the first news letter recently, a couple of interesting articles, with one being available in advance to subscribers. 
A good first edition which set the bar quite high, I hope the following editions are able to match this standard. 
Keep up the good work, thanks. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 14, 2016)

+1 
not much more to say.


----------



## Click (Apr 14, 2016)

+1


----------

